# Wedding venues



## Girly922

We've only been planning our wedding for a month, but I am so done with trying to find a wedding venue already. Like to the point of saying "fuck it! We'll have the ceremony in our village church as planned, then everyone can just fuck off home". 

Sorry, whiney post I know. I just needed to have a bitch.


----------



## Redfraggle

You'll probably have a fair few more rants before the big day!! :wink:

It's worth the hunt to find the perfect place. But make sure you aren't doing it all alone. Rope friends and family in to help.


----------



## Girly922

Haha! I'm sure I will. 

DF is being fantastic and really involved in planning. It's just the comments from other people. It's hard finding somewhere we like that's in our budget, as quite a few places locally are fully booked until 2017. But my dad and brother keep going on about how we should just hire a village hall or social club and save the money we'd be spending on venue hire. I'm just irritated with the fact that everyone has an opinion that they can't keep to themselves! 

Rant over.. Honest! :haha:


----------

